# HOW TO disable DRL



## Scoobie do UK (Feb 28, 2013)

Some owners don't like the DRLs. Obviously their function is to warn other drivers, riders and pedestrians of your approach. But if you want to switch them off: 1) Insert key in ignition - don't turn at all. 2) Turn headlight switch to "0" position. 3) Move indicator stalk to 'left' position and pull towards you in flash position 4) Turn ignition on, but not the engine. 5) Wait at least 4 seconds and you will hear 3 bleeps, operation complete - DRL's deactivated. To switch the DRLs back on again you follow the same procedure used to turn them off, but switch the indicator to the 'right' position.

Easy peasey....


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

but only on Halogen.. not Xenon!


----------



## Knothead (Feb 13, 2013)

Scoobie do UK said:


> Some owners don't like the DRLs. Obviously their function is to warn other drivers, riders and pedestrians of your approach. But if you want to switch them off: 1) Insert key in ignition - don't turn at all. 2) Turn headlight switch to "0" position. 3) Move indicator stalk to 'left' position and pull towards you in flash position 4) Turn ignition on, but not the engine. 5) Wait at least 4 seconds and you will hear 3 bleeps, operation complete - DRL's deactivated. To switch the DRLs back on again you follow the same procedure used to turn them off, but switch the indicator to the 'right' position.
> 
> Easy peasey....


Thank you for this. eace:


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Has anyone gotten this to work on their beetle? I found this a while back in one of the other MKVI forums, but it didn't work for me... (2012, halogens) I had to revert to pulling the fuse.

GTarr


----------



## Re2st (Feb 23, 2013)

Is there any other "trick" that can be done without resorting to VAG-COM or taking to the dealer?


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice tip so thanks! Still, I'm not sure about how it is over there but here in the States we have a lot of unlicensed drivers while the majority of folks are texting and talking on their cell phones constantly. I want every chance possible to avoid getting smacked. On the other hand I do plan to slightly tint my heads and tails.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Re2st said:


> Is there any other "trick" that can be done without resorting to VAG-COM or taking to the dealer?


as has been said in some other threads (that I'm too lazy to go find right now  ) you can remove fuse 6 from the fuse block behind the small driver's side storage cubby. I believe this works for both Halogens and Xenons.

GTarr


----------



## Scoobie do UK (Feb 28, 2013)

SaberOne said:


> Nice tip so thanks! Still, I'm not sure about how it is over there but here in the States we have a lot of unlicensed drivers while the majority of folks are texting and talking on their cell phones constantly. I want every chance possible to avoid getting smacked. On the other hand I do plan to slightly tint my heads and tails.


The police are getting hot on use of mobile phones. If caught its a fine and penalty points on your license. Get caught 4 times in 2 years and your license is suspended....

Hands free is fine but I have found personally it is distracting talking to someone on the phone


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Does it work with Euro Switch also??*



Scoobie do UK said:


> Some owners don't like the DRLs. Obviously their function is to warn other drivers, riders and pedestrians of your approach. But if you want to switch them off: 1) Insert key in ignition - don't turn at all. 2) Turn headlight switch to "0" position. 3) Move indicator stalk to 'left' position and pull towards you in flash position 4) Turn ignition on, but not the engine. 5) Wait at least 4 seconds and you will hear 3 bleeps, operation complete - DRL's deactivated. To switch the DRLs back on again you follow the same procedure used to turn them off, but switch the indicator to the 'right' position.
> 
> Easy peasey....


Will it work with the Euro switch or just the stock light switch?????


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

The 2011+ Jetta and 2012 Beelte from the US/Canadian (NAR) market use a hardwired "TFL" signal into the BCM for DRL operation. This input is not monitored by the BCM for fault code recognition and simply removing the "TFL" pin at the headlight switch will disable DRL operation.


----------



## camptroll (Feb 22, 2013)

is there a trick to get my phone to charge with the car off?


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

camptroll said:


> is there a trick to get my phone to charge with the car off?


YES!!!!

Take your phone inside and plug it in there. :laugh:


----------



## JustFord0099 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a question as to doing this in reverse. I cant get my DRL to work again after installing LEDs in place. Even after I had re installed a halogen bulb to test, the bulb would only illuminate with the headlights switched off. What am I missing? Any suggestions?


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

This doesn't work for me either


----------



## cdotr (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a bit of different issue.

After installing LED bulbs that blew up on me the DRLs no longer function, however everything is fine while the headlights are on. Kinda strange if you ask me. I'm going to check my car with VCDS and see if there is anything there.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

I had just seen this thread after just coming across this same issue in the Tiguan side. 

They had a series of steps (e.g. hold high beam lever, cycle key twice...), some said it worked, sadly, I tried to find it for a link but couldn't :banghead: 

Some one else may have better luck.


----------

